# "Autostart" aber wie?



## Daniel Wittberger (24. April 2003)

Hi 

Hab ne Frage:

Ich habe mir eine Text-Datei geschrieben in der eine Reihe von Befehlen drinnen stehen die ich nacheinander ausführen möchte.

Wenn ich dies manuel mit ./ mache dann funktionierts super.

Ich möchte jedoch, dass dies Automatisch bei jedem System-Start passiert. Was muss ich einstellen und konfigurieren und vor allem wo?

Bitte postet eure Antworten oder schreibt eine pm.

Danke

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Sinac (24. April 2003)

Denke mal nicht das sich deine Frage nach dem "Autostart" auf
die KDE bezieht oder?
Also meint du wohl den Runlevel...
Wäre nicht schlecht zu wissen welche Distribution du hast,
aber mal schaun:

Wenn du etwas unter der KDE nach dem Anmelden ausführen willst
hast du in nem Verzeichniss das so ungefähr
"/home/deinUser/.KDE/autostart" heißt (bin mir nicht sicher)
der ist aber normal ausgeblendet! Musste mal schaun...

Wenn du den Runlevel meinst, also der Part befor der Login
kommt, musst du das Skript oder das Programm in das 
Verzeichniss /etc/rc.d reinkopieren und dann nen Link darauf
in /etc/rcX erstellen (X steht für den geladenen Runlevel,
bei SuSE z.B. standardmäßig 5, bei Debian 2 etc.)

Hoffe das bringt dich weiter!

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (24. April 2003)

@Sinac

Danke für deine Hilfe, ich werds mir mal anschaun obs so hinhaut.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

